
Americans Are Not Abandoning the U.S - tokenadult
http://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2016-06-15/americans-are-not-abandoning-the-u-s
======
RubyRuby
Insightful article about regarding our annoying American tax system that tends
to muck up everything for its citizens. The IRS' motto should be, "When in
doubt, confuse, annoy, and confuse".

